# Catfish alert: Leggoddess



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 18, 2021)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/leggoddess.19138/

Poses across many boards as an experienced female bodybuilder, who uses high doses of anabolics, and has years of experience. Actually? A middle-aged dude from NY that was stealing pics from a well-know Russian female bodybuilder on Instagram . We have his real name, address, employment, family relatives, the works.

This piece of shit is a massive danger to our community. Women find it hard enough to get good quality information online. Especially at the highest level with serious doses. They, naturally, would trust the advice of other women over men. To manipulate these women into trusting you, to advise them about things you know nothing about, on many forums, for years...unforgivable.

This is a community at its best when we protect each other. Brothers & sisters. Spread this message far and wide so that this scum is deleted from our world.

I'll let the lead detective on this case - the brilliant Kim - fill everyone in with the details below. She deserves all the credit for this expose. A real soldier. I salute you 💪


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

It started when I met Leggodess on Meso. She was new to the board and seemed very knowledgeable about women and taking AAS. However, there were things I didn’t agree with specifically on doses and types of steroids.

She was interested in coming to my girl server on discord and the ladies on there range in age and goals so they knew every person reacts differently and got her advice and many others opinions. This was good because there was a lot of communication guiding the women not from just her, but other experienced ladies as well.

From there she came over to our coed server where @B Ware and I admin. We have a ladies’ channel on that server and she would also post her pics and give advice.

This week a girl on the girl server we call Tea Room sent me a DM saying she found Leggodess’ Instagram and she was feeling it was sus due to the insta girl living in Russis and leggodess living in New York as she had talked about in both servers. We discussed what to do and both agreed we would send her dms. They were not replied to. Victoria, another admin on the coed server posted and called her out so that we could find out if she was fake or not. She never replied. During that time the real girl posted on her story a video in which I will share.

After that we deleted “him” from the Tea Room and asked for him to respond in the other server. He never did and was banned from there as well. 

I was able to figure out that he lives in New York and is named Mike.


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

https://imgur.com/ReY8dQv


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

Zlata (@zlatatarasova_sportfit) • Instagram photos and videos
					

46K Followers, 334 Following, 791 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Zlata (@zlatatarasova_sportfit)




					instagram.com


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 18, 2021)

Excellent work, you two.


----------



## B Ware (Nov 18, 2021)

Kim said:


> girl on the girl


This was really hard to read past. I must of read it 10x


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

B Ware said:


> This was really hard to read past. I must of read it 10x


Of course! Not a shocker!


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 18, 2021)

Damn, now that's some great detective work @Kim.  This must have gone on for so long till something slipped. Dude must be some total weirdo to even do something like this.

Think this should also be mentioned to Millard over on Meso to get that piece of trash removed from there.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 18, 2021)

ok, Im confused- so the video is the real leggoddess? and some other dude in NY that we dont know what he looks like posed as LG on discord?
Not to be a dick but I could easily believe the person in the video is a guy too.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 18, 2021)

Very hot wish she was in ny


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> ok, Im confused- so the video is the real leggoddess? and some other dude in NY that we dont know what he looks like posed as LG on discord?
> Not to be a dick but I could easily believe the person in the video is a guy too.


Yes but the real person doesn't go by Leggodess. Her name is Zlata.  Look through her insta.  She has some pics in there I am sure you would like.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 18, 2021)

Kim said:


> It started when I met Leggodess on Meso. She was new to the board and seemed very knowledgeable about women and taking AAS. However, there were things I didn’t agree with specifically on doses and types of steroids.
> 
> She was interested in coming to my girl server on discord and the ladies on there range in age and goals so they knew every person reacts differently and got her advice and many others opinions. This was good because there was a lot of communication guiding the women not from just her, but other experienced ladies as well.
> 
> ...


OMG, that is crazy!


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> OMG, that is crazy!


Hi! You're over here too?!


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> ok, Im confused- so the video is the real leggoddess? and some other dude in NY that we dont know what he looks like posed as LG on discord?
> Not to be a dick but I could easily believe the person in the video is a guy too.


Let's keep personal comments out of this one.

@Kim and @B Ware , thank you for this. I admit that I didn't want it to be true, because it's so hard to find women who are knowledgeable and discuss these types of things on forums. Better to take out the garbage ASAP I suppose.

I wonder why he did it? As in I wonder how this got him off or filled whatever void he has?


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 18, 2021)

Kim said:


> Hi! You're over here too?!


I joined years ago but never got active until a few days ago. This is my new home.


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Let's keep personal comments out of this one.
> 
> @Kim and @B Ware , thank you for this. I admit that I didn't want it to be true, because it's so hard to find women who are knowledgeable and discuss these types of things on forums. Better to take out the garbage ASAP I suppose.
> 
> I wonder why he did it? As in I wonder how this got him off or filled whatever void he has?


I've been wondering the same.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 18, 2021)

Kim said:


> I've been wondering the same.


and I thought I was lame. I can't believe there is someone worse than me


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> I joined years ago but never got active until a few days ago. This is my new home.


Very nice


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 18, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> and I thought I was lame. I can't believe there is someone worse than me


No one is as bad as you, LMAO

jk brother!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 18, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> ok, Im confused- so the video is the real leggoddess? and some other dude in NY that we dont know what he looks like posed as LG on discord?


To add to what Kim said, we know exactly what Mike from NY looks like. When I say we uncovered basically everything - I'm not exaggerating. For legal reasons, we can't disclose it all on the open board. 

I've said this in the chat and I'm not afraid to state it here: if this guy was in the UK, my country, I'd pay him a personal visit and watch him piss his pants. I was furious when I found out originally.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice work @Kim 

So sad someone would do that. And disgusting. What a creep.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 18, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Dude must be some total weirdo to even do something like this.


LAUGH. 
OUT. 
LOUD.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks, @Kim & @B Ware! Kim Wickr'd me yesterday about this situation. Mike sounds like he'd benefit from a session or 2 with Purple Panda. Pandas wife has pretty much taken over the raw business and his reps handle the finished stuff so that Panda can concentrate on what he wants to be his legacy. 

Panda hopes to make things easy and affordable for Transitioning Lady Boys. Especially in the part of the world he is exiled to. I am 100% serious about this. He's been working on this project for several years now.


----------



## Kim (Nov 18, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Thanks, @Kim & @B Ware! Kim Wickr'd me yesterday about this situation. Mike sounds like he'd benefit from a session or 2 with Purple Panda. Pandas wife has pretty much taken over the raw business and his reps handle the finished stuff so that Panda can concentrate on what he wants to be his legacy.
> 
> Panda hopes to make things easy and affordable for Transitioning Lady Boys. Especially in the part of the world he is exiled to. I am 100% serious about this. He's been working on this project for several years now.


Wow founding member!  Thank you. 😁


----------



## B Ware (Nov 19, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I was furious when I found out originally.



I can imagine since you vouched for LG here 😬


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 19, 2021)

Thank you. It sucks bit shit happens. At least it was caught quickly 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 19, 2021)

B Ware said:


> I can imagine since you vouched for LG here 😬


I know! Ask Mugzy how pissed I was when he told me. I've spent years trying to protect any female members we get here and to let this slip me by...I PMd people to apologize too. Especially Xyo, our other active female member. 

I'll happily repeat my apology openly on the board: to anyone who trusted Mike the New Yorker because of me, I'm sorry. Massive mistake, no excuses, won't happen again.


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I know! Ask Mugzy how pissed I was when he told me. I've spent years trying to protect any female members we get here and to let this slip me by...I PMd people to apologize too. Especially Xyo, our other active female member.
> 
> I'll happily repeat my apology openly on the board: to anyone who trusted Mike the New Yorker because of me, I'm sorry. Massive mistake, no excuses, won't happen again.


I did the same.  😞  I appreciate all your help and have enjoyed talking to you!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 19, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I know! Ask Mugzy how pissed I was when he told me. I've spent years trying to protect any female members we get here and to let this slip me by...I PMd people to apologize too. Especially Xyo, our other active female member.
> 
> I'll happily repeat my apology openly on the board: to anyone who trusted Mike the New Yorker because of me, I'm sorry. Massive mistake, no excuses, won't happen again.



Leggoddes fooled a lot of people
Myself included, thank fuck I didnt se d any dixk pics or I'd be crying in the corner of my shower with clothes still on.

Hell, I even gave him the old "Great to have a high level person here to help" speach.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 19, 2021)

I was suspicious after that thread where “leggoddess” was talking about AAS dosing for women and had most dosages pretty close for an aggressive female cycle, but had the MENT dose WAY off. Like it would’ve been a HEAVY dose even for men


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2021)

We should pay him a visit.  What a sick Punk.

Rip, don’t be too hard on yourself, you’ve proven yourself beyond repute for many years.  Could’ve happened to anyone.  You handled it correctly as usual.

Seriously, we should pay him a visit.


----------



## MrBafner (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't understand why a dude would pretend to be a female .. unless he was after men trying to talk with it .. or I help girls, send me your pics and I'll help.
That's pretty sick and twisted ... 

I understand why some chicks pretend to be a man online so they don't have creeps like this thing sending them messages.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Let's keep personal comments out of this one.
> 
> @Kim and @B Ware , thank you for this. I admit that I didn't want it to be true, because it's so hard to find women who are knowledgeable and discuss these types of things on forums. Better to take out the garbage ASAP I suppose.
> 
> I wonder why he did it? As in I wonder how this got him off or filled whatever void he has?




Exactly. 
Why in the hell would somebody do shit like that?  

I just don't understand

THANK YOU @Kim for weeding this sick fuck out and ridding this community of that nonsense.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 19, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I don't understand why a dude would pretend to be a female .. unless he was after men trying to talk with it .. or I help girls, send me your pics and I'll help.
> That's pretty sick and twisted ... fcker needs a bullet.
> 
> I understand why some chicks pretend to be a man online so they don't have creeps like this thing sending them messages.


Exactly. 

This day and age, he can admit being a fat assed middle aged cubicle worker who identifies as being a young female bodybuilder, and nobody would question that. 

But to bullshit everyone and give dangerous advice is not coo.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2021)

^^^^^X2^^^^^^
This could have been a disaster on many levels. Thanks to those responsible for bringing this to light.


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 19, 2021)

Some people just want to watch the world burn…


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

Damn I knew that shit was off and I got called the asshole. That whole post was fishy at best and everyone got a boner to have a lady here they got blinded


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Let's keep personal comments out of this one.
> 
> @Kim and @B Ware , thank you for this. I admit that I didn't want it to be true, because it's so hard to find women who are knowledgeable and discuss these types of things on forums. Better to take out the garbage ASAP I suppose.
> 
> I wonder why he did it? As in I wonder how this got him off or filled whatever void he has?


Rare is an understatement regarding women discussing AAS, it does not happen openly for many very obvious and sad reasons. Regarding bodybuilding and physique enhancement in general, women have it way tougher than we men ever give credit.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 19, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Some people just want to watch the world burn…


Exactly. Being one of those people myself, it's easy enough to recognize.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> LAUGH.
> OUT.
> LOUD.


Whoosh was the sound your post made as it flew clear over his head

How did it sound?

Like this WHOOOOOOOOSSSSHHHHHH


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 19, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> I don't understand why a dude would pretend to be a female



Ohhhh I've asked myself this question many times back in my drinking days bah ha ha ha


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 19, 2021)

I keep thinking of Bailey Jay.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

sounds like a job for @TrennedOutLunatic


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 19, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I keep thinking of Bailey Jay.



   from the waist up lol


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Nov 19, 2021)

shackleford said:


> sounds like a job for @TrennedOutLunatic


As much as I want to spit my usual stuff in this thread, I will not.

This dude has been exposed previously again in another platform. But not to that extend.
I already knew it was a man.
Problem is that due to the fuckton of drugs, including recreational drugs that I used to take....my memory is kind of blurry. So I decided not to say anything because I was not sure at all and I didn't remember any details so that I could at least link to a place mentioning something.

When I saw the thread with the dosages...I thought like..."isn't this leggoddess,the man?" but I don't remember where I got the information from and it was years ago.

The reasons he did it may be many. 
He may just be a creep.
He might have been doing personal training online to gain money.
He might have been promoting a brand or even his brand of steroids to women,mostly just oil and that's why the dosages....which I found ridiculous as I have some experience regarding the matter through my female partner.

It might have been a combination of all of the above.

Millard should be informed asap. 
@MindlessWork , you are not banned on meso so you may link this thread to Millard.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 19, 2021)

Whoa what a fucking freak 😂. Is this some sort of fetish? Role playing as a woman giving out advice on anabolics to other real women? I can’t see how this benefits him in anyway

Maybe pretending to be a woman so that other women will talk to him? So many questions.


----------



## Yano (Nov 19, 2021)

We had something like this happen in Ark , a game we play. Guy got "cancer" and eventually had convinced enough people of it. They were sending him donations , trying to help and all this shit , turned out he was just some scum bag scamming people. Got reported , banned from the servers n shit but to me that was never enough. An this ranks right up there with that douche , this guy pretending to be a chick for what ? to get pics ? hear girl talk ? ,, just fucking creepy. You guys and this place are amazing the way every one looks out and takes care of each other.


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 19, 2021)

I wonder if Mike has a fedora and waifu.

He would have gotten away with it, too, if not for you meddling kids.


----------



## snake (Nov 19, 2021)

Kim said:


> It started when I met Leggodess on Meso...


Great job Kim. Thanks for taking out the garbage!


----------



## flenser (Nov 19, 2021)

Won't he be able to come back with another member name? Might take him some time, but he could be working another angle in a few months.


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2021)

We will be ready


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 19, 2021)

Not defending the guy at all cause he’s an asshole for doing what he’s doing. 

But you all don’t need to threaten the dude. Wtf. That’s no better than what asshat did in the first place.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Not defending the guy at all cause he’s an asshole for doing what he’s doing.
> 
> But you all don’t need to threaten the dude. Wtf. That’s no better than what asshat did in the first place.


That and the guy obviously has mental issues. For all we know you could be paying a visit to a guy that is a serial killer.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Not defending the guy at all cause he’s an asshole for doing what he’s doing.
> 
> But you all don’t need to threaten the dude. Wtf. That’s no better than what asshat did in the first place.


Seeking to protect a community from a groomer does not, ever, make you the same as the fucking groomer.

I'm not even going to go back & forth with you on this. Our morals are on completely different planets. Lets just leave it at that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 19, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Seeking to protect a community from a groomer does not, ever, make you the same as the fucking groomer.
> 
> I'm not even going to go back & forth with you on this. Our morals are on completely different planets. Lets just leave it at that.


Are you fucking implying that your morals are somehow higher than mine? Fuck that. I’m just saying you shouldn’t be fucking up this good forum with your open threats. That’s fucked up AFTER the fact.


----------



## B Ware (Nov 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Not defending the guy at all cause he’s an asshole for doing what he’s doing.
> 
> But you all don’t need to threaten the dude. Wtf. That’s no better than what asshat did in the first place.


Agreed and glad someone said it. Not only is it comical that threats are being made to beat up a guy on the internet who catfished everyone  but it’s morally wrong. Especially from a mod. How old are we? 😂

Just had this discussion with a coworker… you live and you learn. Some saw red flags right away and some vouched. I would think after this it would really take a lot for a vouch now. Fool me once…That’s really the only lesson or action that can be taken away from this.


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 19, 2021)

Does Kim seem like she needs a white knight?  I didn't get that impression.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 19, 2021)

I was not expecting to turn into the bad guy in this thread. Amusing 


B Ware said:


> Agreed and glad someone said it. Not only is it comical that threats are being made to beat up a guy on the internet who catfished everyone  but it’s morally wrong. Especially from a mod. How old are we? 😂





beefnewton said:


> Does Kim seem like she needs a white knight?  I didn't get that impression.


Just like I did for BBBG, I'll invite both of you to take your grievances with my morally wrong attitude/immaturity/white knight issues to PM. Or you can always open up a thread in the flame forum and let loose on my ass.

Both are valid options. Derailing this thread is not. It isn't fair to Kim (white knight in action - that guy can't help himself).


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 19, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Does Kim seem like she needs a white knight?  I didn't get that impression.


I know what she needs.  I will see if I can pencil @Kim into my busy schedule. 🍆🍌🥒🥖🌭🌽🥕🌶️


----------



## B Ware (Nov 19, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I was not expecting to turn into the bad guy in this thread. Amusing
> 
> 
> Just like I did for BBBG, I'll invite both of you to take your grievances with my morally wrong attitude/immaturity/white knight issues to PM. Or you can always open up a thread in the flame forum and let loose on my ass.
> ...


Does using the term white knight make you feel like a big boy or something? I’m not understanding why it’s being used. Hell, if anyone is being the white knight it’s the guy being an internet tough guy that wants to go defend Kims honor.

BBBG and myself were actually just trying to state the obvious and snap things back into reality. No one is jumping on a plane and going beat anyone up lmao

We get it. You’re upset but as a mod conduct yourself as such.


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2021)

TrennedOutLunatic said:


> As much as I want to spit my usual stuff in this thread, I will not.
> 
> This dude has been exposed previously again in another platform. But not to that extend.
> I already knew it was a man.
> ...


I have shared with him. We posted in the women section.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 19, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I was not expecting to turn into the bad guy in this thread. Amusing


I really don't see anyone calling you a "bad guy". I certainly didn't intend my post to sound that way. And nobody else's sounds that way either. We can be aware of this fella and his weird creepy shit without having to resort to threats of violence.

Was he the bad guy? Absolutely.


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2021)

But a link to Millard is fine as well @TrennedOutLunatic @MindlessWork


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 19, 2021)

Is this a bad time to ask wtf is a catfish?


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Is this a bad time to ask wtf is a catfish?


Millennials call it a larp 🤣


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Is this a bad time to ask wtf is a catfish?


Fake profile basically.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

Kim said:


> Millennials call it a larp 🤣


that reminds me of that asshole brewly. he liked that word. larp... *triggered*


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

found the proof. good times...


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 19, 2021)

shackleford said:


> that reminds me of that asshole brewly. he liked that word. larp... *triggered*


Brewly.  What a stupid fucking idea that was.

Why deal with a source directly when you can have the “convenience” of trusting a third party with your information on a clear net website so they can charge the source a fee for providing a service that could have been replaced by an email. 

What?


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

ok sorry i derailed to conversation. back on track. Thanks for being vigilant and exposing the fake.


----------



## SkankHunt (Nov 19, 2021)

So basically what you’re telling me is I’ve been sending pics of my hog to a guy named Mike?


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> So basically what you’re telling me is I’ve been sending pics of my hog to a guy named Mike?


@Methyl mike said he likes it.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 19, 2021)

shackleford said:


> @Methyl mike said he likes it.


Lol good one.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 19, 2021)

Kim said:


> Millennials call it a larp 🤣


Lightning bolt!!!


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 19, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Fake profile basically.


NO SHIT BUT THANKYOU FOR THE CLARIFICATION NUMBNUTS


----------



## B Ware (Nov 19, 2021)

You guys are lucky. You knew when LG was on a blast in our server. He flooded the nsfw section with the most disturbing pics and went into detail about how big his clit was. I’m still tryin to cleanse myself of it.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Nov 19, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm not even going to go back & forth with you on this. Our morals are on completely different planets. Lets just leave it at that.


I think things were better back when it wasn't deemed "not PC" to punch a guy in the face for being a creep.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 19, 2021)

I understand many of you are upset over this deception. Please do not post threats of harm or names, addresses. Both of those could put UG in an unfavorable position legally even though a forum is user generated contact.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2021)

A tranny nice !


----------



## kdraoui (Nov 22, 2021)

@Leggoddess hasn't posted since this news broke. Clearly this tells you something.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

kdraoui said:


> @Leggoddess hasn't posted since this news broke. Clearly this tells you something.


What are they going to say, “I’m a creepy weirdo who gets off on pretending to be a woman online”?

Check their profile. They’ve logged on very recently.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Let's keep personal comments out of this one.
> 
> @Kim and @B Ware , thank you for this. I admit that I didn't want it to be true, because it's so hard to find women who are knowledgeable and discuss these types of things on forums. Better to take out the garbage ASAP I suppose.
> 
> I wonder why he did it? As in I wonder how this got him off or filled whatever void he has?



Not to piss in everyone's pool but most of the knowledgable women out there aren't on the boards. They aren't received well for the most part and don't want to deal with that crap.


----------



## Yano (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> What are they going to say, “I’m a creepy weirdo who gets off on pretending to be a woman online”?
> 
> Check their profile. They’ve been logged on very recently.


exactly ,  this fuck is a straight up groomer whether he was doing it to get at the ladies or the fellas its fucking psycho shit  .. it's gota realize there's no ,, oopsie , sorry y'all,,  if they have been reading along


----------



## flenser (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> What are they going to say, “I’m a creepy weirdo who gets off on pretending to be a woman online”?
> 
> Check their profile. They’ve logged on very recently.


Very adept use of pronouns : )


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 22, 2021)

All of the knowledgeable women are on Meso, now.  Millard has created a safe space.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Check their profile. They’ve logged on very recently.


He has been logging in sporadically throughout the day, every day, since this thread was made. It's...interesting. 


beefnewton said:


> All of the knowledgeable women are on Meso, now.  Millard has created a safe space.


Leggoddess was a member on meso for 4 years and had access to the women-only section. Clearly, that safe space wasn't safe enough. And I say that as someone who respects Millard. 

What brotheriron said is true. Most knowledgeable women don't want to deal with the shit that comes with open forums full of test-fueled dudes. None of my girls are/were ever active members on any forum. Much easier for them to get the answers they want/share the knowledge they have in more private groups.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 22, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> He has been logging in sporadically throughout the day, every day, since this thread was made. It's...interesting.
> 
> Leggoddess was a member on meso for 4 years and had access to the women-only section. Clearly, that safe space wasn't safe enough. And I say that as someone who respects Millard.
> 
> What brotheriron said is true. Most knowledgeable women don't want to deal with the shit that comes with open forums full of test-fueled dudes. None of my girls are/were ever active members on any forum. Much easier for them to get the answers they want/share the knowledge they have in more private groups.


Millard is a sellout POS. I also had respect for him until he showed his true colors.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 22, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> He has been logging in sporadically throughout the day, every day, since this thread was made. It's...interesting.
> 
> Leggoddess was a member on meso for 4 years and had access to the women-only section. Clearly, that safe space wasn't safe enough. And I say that as someone who respects Millard.
> 
> What brotheriron said is true. Most knowledgeable women don't want to deal with the shit that comes with open forums full of test-fueled dudes. None of my girls are/were ever active members on any forum. Much easier for them to get the answers they want/share the knowledge they have in more private groups.


So sad they need to have their own safe space invaded by catfishes, so there's now a good reason why...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> So sad they need to have their own safe space invaded by catfishes, so there's now a good reason why...


I can’t understand what you wrote but it’s clear you have no idea what you’re even talking about. It’s these kind of posts that leave everyone wondering why you feel the need to chime in. 

@beefnewton was being sarcastic when he said Millard created a safe space. That went over your head entirely.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 22, 2021)

yet another insightful post from our resident chatbot


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Not to piss in everyone's pool but most of the knowledgable women out there aren't on the boards. They aren't received well for the most part and don't want to deal with that crap.


I've seen the behavior you describe, and I don't blame them. It's a shame, because they have a lot to offer IMO.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 22, 2021)

shackleford said:


> yet another insightful post from our resident chatbot


Okey dokey!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2021)

We should have nissian date her


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okey dokey!


You need to take your meds or have doc raise the dose.


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Nov 23, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You need to take your meds or have doc raise the dose.





YEEEEE


----------

